# Any spoon carvers/wood carvers, turners here?



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

@Hill Wimp of this parish is currently 'turning' her hand to spoon carving and is currently whittling away like mad at her first spoon. She keeps mentioning lathes and future workshops which is a tad worrying....

Anyhow, on the advice of Charlotte Barnes of yacf ( who once delivered a masterclass on spoon carving that I attended) I bought Wimpers some kit for her Birthday.







And now she happy as larry when I've got wood and she can get to work on it....






Anyone else out there?


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2017)

My Father in law is into turning, and I've had an afternoons play under his tutelage. Made a handle for the bathroom light switch, and a hammer handle.


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2017)

Does she know you can buy wooden spoons in the supermarkets for 50p?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Does she know you can buy wooden spoons in the supermarkets for 50p?


She now knows that spoon knives are very sharp....need to get more plasters....


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2017)

I thought it was spoon whittling not carving. I demand we know which it is!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2017)

Is there no end to the shite that middle England can find to keep themselves amused?


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2017)

I'm sure it's very satisfying and therapeutic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4908770, member: 259"]
You don't want to argue with Barn the Spoon.
View attachment 366438
[/QUOTE]

Or he'll knit you a jumper?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

odav said:


> Don't have any fancy kit and I'm not very good, but I dry the wood from my garden and hack away at it.
> View attachment 366429
> 
> This is a walking stick from the apple tree on the right.
> ...


Fab!
Any tips or learnings?


----------



## Randomnerd (6 Aug 2017)

Green woodworker here - tend to spend the winter making this stuff: swill baskets; splint baskets; spoons; chairs; rustic indoor gear. 
I'll be at Staithes Arts Festival on 8-9 Sept, which is always a good weekend. And I run courses in a private woodland in North Yorkshire from time to time.












spoons



__ Randomnerd
__ 6 Aug 2017


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Aug 2017)

That knife is quite interesting. If she needs another, let me know and I'll have a go at one. Hidden tang is something I want to have a go at once I have completed the pair of bushcraft knives I have started. That one looks quite Scandinavian.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Green woodworker here - tend to spend the winter making this stuff: swill baskets; splint baskets; spoons; chairs; rustic indoor gear.
> I'll be at Staithes Arts Festival on 8-9 Sept, which is always a good weekend. And I run courses in a private woodland in North Yorkshire from time to time.
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I find details of your courses?

I'm very much a crafter and have a carpenter for a father so grew up to the sound of him sharpening his saws and helping him in his workshop. He has taught me a lot about furniture restoration which I love doing but never get enough time. Now with retirement looming I cannot wait to spend more time creatively so I thought I would start with some Greenwood skills. I have say here most of today happily whittling away getting used to the feel of the wild and my tools. Currently working on a piece of beech.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Hippies.


Oh I wish.

I think @Fab Foodie and I could be the next Barbara and Tom of the seaside instead of surburbia.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> And now she happy as larry when I've got wood and she can get to work on it....



Calling @Fnaar


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> That knife is quite interesting. If she needs another, let me know and I'll have a go at one. Hidden tang is something I want to have a go at once I have completed the pair of bushcraft knives I have started. That one looks quite Scandinavian.


It's a rather beautiful Mora from Sweden.





Fabbers got my kit from Robin Wood.

http://www.robin-wood.co.uk 

as advised by Charlotte on YACF.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's a rather beautiful Mora from Sweden.
> View attachment 366461
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Here's one I completed recently.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Nice! Here's one I completed recently.
> 
> View attachment 366463


Beautiful

I think I have died and gone to heaven. Do you sell them?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2017)

I'm a wannabee whittler. I subscribed to an American whittling magazine for two years (until quite recently) and have the knives for the job, but just haven't got round to doing anything about it yet. 

I s'pose I'm just whittling my time away. 

Same with my musical instruments, paints and DSLR camera. (bloody forum, cycling, golf and reading that takes my free time).


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Green woodworker here - tend to spend the winter making this stuff: swill baskets; splint baskets; spoons; chairs; rustic indoor gear.
> I'll be at Staithes Arts Festival on 8-9 Sept, which is always a good weekend. And I run courses in a private woodland in North Yorkshire from time to time.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! We got a long way to go yet!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Aug 2017)

I used to spend most of my time at school in the wood workshop. Turning is great fun, especially if you can get your hands on decent timber. Here's one of six sycamore plates I made when I was fifteen. It's a bit warped but otherwise still



going strong.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Aug 2017)

Like to do some when I get the time. Also, although it sounds a bit pretentious, I feel as if I work better if there is some emotional connect.

Made this for child 1, when I knew her (now) husband was going to propose to her.







Edit: The knives I use are flexcut. If you acquire any, be careful. They are VERY sharp.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Whats the point of messing around carving chuffing spoons?, I though my life was innane but this takes the biscuit.



Each to their own and all that, but if they can why not? That knife @Hugh Manatee made is a thing of beauty.

I used to make my own fishing floats, costs more than buying them and not as good, but I'm chuffed to bits when I take my dad fishing and all he will use are the floats I made him.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2017)

I made this mini spachelor to go with my 5 inch one eggs fry pan


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Whats the point of messing around carving chuffing spoons?, I though my life was innane but this takes the biscuit.


If you haven't anything constructive to say don't bother. If the thread is of no interest to you then move on.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Whats the point of messing around carving chuffing spoons?, I though my life was innane but this takes the biscuit.


Lathe it out.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Whats the point of messing around carving chuffing spoons?, I though my life was innane but this takes the biscuit.


True.
We could all be miserable, negative dullards with nothing of interest to say couldn't we?


----------



## Bazzer (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Whats the point of messing around carving chuffing spoons?, I though my life was innane but this takes the biscuit.



Perhaps then you need to look at your own life if you consider it inane?
My wife doesn't consider the cross in my avatar to be a waste of wall space, or the time I spent carving it for her, to have been wasted or foolish. Neither do my daughters with any of the objects I have carved for them. The only useful objects have been two stone planters carved out of rock, one for my Mum and one for my wife, yet all have been carved and given with love and the recipients take both pride and pleasure in that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

odav said:


> View attachment 366491


That's rather lovely.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

odav said:


> You got the tools.....get making one!


That's in lesson two


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2017)

I don't have the time for another hobby, but when I retire I fancy getting a small lathe and having a go at bowl turning.


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You should get a caravan, make pegs and sell lucky heather like Fabbers and Wimpy..........


If you had gone on the farm visit you would know that we are Margo and Jerry to their Tom and Barbera.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2017)

Mr WD used to do wood carving. Birds mainly. He hasn't done it for a couple of years though. He now concentrates on drawing. The photo is a bit dark i know, but this is a little wren he carved about 6 years ago.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Aug 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD used to do wood carving. Birds mainly. He hasn't done it for a couple of years though. He now concentrates on drawing. The photo is a bit dark i know, but this is a little wren he carved about 6 years ago.
> View attachment 366512



That's lovely. Mrs Manatee loves wrens, (there's a very bossy one on the allotment) and she has rather fallen for that one.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> That's lovely. Mrs Manatee loves wrens, (there's a very bossy one on the allotment) and she has rather fallen for that one.




Thank you. Indeed, for such tiny birds, they have a lot of attitude. We have a few here. They sit outside the kitchen window. Quite fiesty they are.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2017)

User said:


> That is rather good.




Thank you.


----------



## Vantage (6 Aug 2017)

odav said:


> Word of warning, being crap at woodcarving can seriously alter your index finger print.


Try a 28tooth 10" tablesaw blade going 1500rpm...


Or...
A quarter inch rebate bit in a router going 20000 rpm.



Lots of blood on both counts but I really do miss my amateur wood working.
Anyone who says it's a waste of time obviously hasn't watched as a lump of wood slowly turns into a work of art even if not finished to perfection.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Spending a minute or so reading this thread.
> Sorry but some of these are just not very good and thats putting it politely.Its given me a laugh anyway.




It really is not about being good or not. It's a case of doing something that you enjoy, and as long as that is the case, then nothing else matters. People are having a go, rather than doing nothing or making fun of others.


----------



## DanZac (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Spending a minute or so reading this thread.
> Sorry but some of these are just not very good and thats putting it politely.Its given me a laugh anyway.



Possibly one of the rudest yet sadest things i've seen written here yet. 
If you can't take the time to see the beauty in something that someones taken the time and effort to make then I pity you (even if it's not to your taste or you could do better).


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Spending a minute or so reading this thread.
> Sorry but some of these are just not very good and thats putting it politely.Its given me a laugh anyway.


You really are the saddest of cases.

I know, why not start your own thrilling thread about something to raise the whole joyousness of CC, eh?


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

Today's blood letting.





Fabbers was a star and took over the chores as it wouldn't stop bleeding for ages. It is still having the odd bleed but I will live. Unfortunately it's my left hand so I will be fully functioning for work and a swift right hook to keep @potsy in line


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2017)

There are glove that you can buy. You wear it on just one hand. It has threads of kevlar running through it to prevent the carving tools from cutting your skin and they arn't badly priced either @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> There are glove that you can buy. You wear it on just one hand. It has threads of kevlar running through it to prevent the carving tools from cutting your skin and they arn't badly priced either @Hill Wimp


Thank you. I got a bit enthusiastic with the curved soon used to carve out the bowl of the spoon. I really need to have a proper lesson.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thank you. I got a bit enthusiastic with the curved soon used to carve out the bowl of the spoon. I really need to have a proper lesson.




Youtube might be a good place to start. Quite a lot of tutorials there i think.


----------



## bof (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Whats the point of messing around carving chuffing spoons?, I though my life was innane but this takes the biscuit.


MY father spent most of his retirement carving and turning, a bit obsessively it has to be said. His design was original if not brilliant but his craftmanship was incredible. Items he made are a living memory of him for me and my siblings - I just found a piece he made for my mother-in-law the other day when I was helping clear her place. He enjoyed his retirement and we got something we value. What's wrong with that?


----------



## bof (6 Aug 2017)

Incidentally my Dad died of Lung Cancer despite stopping smoking decades earlier.I suspect sawdust and varnish etc. caused it. My son-in-law runs a joinery business and follows very rigid standards to avoid lung damage. Perhaps a warning to anyone taking the hobby up seriously?


----------



## keithmac (6 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Spending a minute or so reading this thread.
> Sorry but some of these are just not very good and thats putting it politely.Its given me a laugh anyway.



Sad, sour faced troll..


----------



## slowmotion (6 Aug 2017)

I hear that the inside of the caravan is coming along nicely.....


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4909492, member: 76"]OK, I can see @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie but who is the dude in the stripes and neck ruff?[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure. Could it be @User? Fabbers seems to be quite well represented, tooting his trumpet at the top.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4909502, member: 76"]I always imagined @User to be more ..........

View attachment 366610
[/QUOTE]
You are labouring under a massive misapprehension. The painting has him down to a T.


----------



## lutonloony (7 Aug 2017)

My dad was an enthusiastic wood turner. He gave me some hours of his time to try and teach me. I have a bowl and clock surround that I made with him. They're not brilliant, but I have the memory of time shared with him


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> You are not entirely wrong. @Hill Wimp's initial effort is not exactly perfect. It is however gloriously imperfect and, sight unseen, I am prepared to bet serious money that subsequent efforts will be way way better.


It's not finished yet


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp of this parish is currently 'turning' her hand to spoon carving and is currently whittling away like mad at her first spoon. She keeps mentioning lathes and future workshops which is a tad worrying....
> 
> Anyhow, on the advice of Charlotte Barnes of yacf ( who once delivered a masterclass on spoon carving that I attended) I bought Wimpers some kit for her Birthday.
> 
> ...



That's a Fab gift.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's not finished yet




Work in progress and giving Wimpers plenty of tool-time...


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> My Father in law is into turning, and I've had an afternoons play under his tutelage......


Paging @Fnaar .....


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2017)

Let us know when she's finished the wooden effigy of User46386


----------



## Bazzer (7 Aug 2017)

My suggestion would be to not restrict yourself to spoons, but go where your feelings take you.

Not great pictures, but something I made for daughter 2.













Her birth stone/gem is apparently pearl, but an oyster shell doesn't look interesting, so I made it a scallop and put a single pearl in it.


----------



## keithmac (7 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Let us know when she's finished the wooden effigy of User46386



Seems a shame wasting all that time making it when all you're going to do is burn it .


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

I enjoy puttering about with wood as I have a steady enough supply from the garden. I've make wands, rune sets and athames for some Wiccan friends and a few fun bits for me including a cat marionette called Mr Plonkypaws.


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> So Mrs Potsy says...


There's a mrs Potsy!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2017)

Well no one has actually seen her


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2017)

I got to play on one of these at college for 2yrs when I did my 'City & Guilds' as a Cabinetmaker.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Aug 2017)

Various hand carved spoons and ladles. Birch my favourite to work with and elder is an easy one. Also an Algonquin and a Voyageur canoe paddle from black walnut. 

For baby presents for my daughters (now 15 and 8) I made egg cups from apple wood. Apple has strong associations with love. One is now veggie and the other doesn't like eggs. I'm not the best dad, but I do try


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Aug 2017)

numbnuts said:


> I made this mini spachelor to go with my 5 inch one eggs fry pan
> 
> View attachment 366490



But the eggs are the same size no? Tell me you use quail eggs. Please share photos


----------



## Bazzer (7 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Various hand carved spoons and ladles. Birch my favourite to work with and elder is an easy one. Also an Algonquin and a Voyageur canoe paddle from black walnut.
> 
> For baby presents for my daughters (now 15 and 8)* I made egg cups from apple wood. Apple has strong associations with love*. One is now veggie and the other doesn't like eggs. I'm not the best dad, but I do try



To me, connections like that add to the object. When I made my wife the Celtic cross I deliberately chose oak.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Aug 2017)

Bazzer said:


> To me, connections like that add to the object. When I made my wife the Celtic cross I deliberately chose oak.



Absolutely. My youngest has a porridge ladle made from birch which symbolises new beginnings. And as you probably know the 1st in the Celtic Tree Ogham.

I once sent my biological mother a pedant made from elder. The 10th Ogham. Connotations of wisdom, the feminine and regeneration. And as some have said, what the chuff was the point of that? I agree in this case. Rant over. No baggage me.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2017)

Have you see the wood carver that sits on the roundabout at the A418 in to Thame sort of your neck of the woods @Fab Foodie if your out on your travels. He does some pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Have you see the wood carver that sits on the roundabout at the A418 in to Thame sort of your neck of the woods @Fab Foodie if your out on your travels. He does some pretty impressive stuff.
> 
> View attachment 366734


I have, wirh the old gypsy caravan and horse? He does seriously large pieces that are magnificent. We've got a way to go yet :-)


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Aug 2017)

I do a bit for work and fun . I bought myself the legacy ornamental mill a few years ago that takes turning to another level .
Scroll saws are also alot of fun .
If you are looking at getting a lathe then go for one that runs on twin rails . The single rail machines are hard work and mine always seem to jam up .
I'll see if i can find some pictures of my whittlings . Although i think most of them are on photobucket


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't have the time for another hobby, but when I retire I fancy getting a small lathe and having a go at bowl turning.


My dad did a fair bit when he was a bit younger. Made loads to sell for funds for a local hospital. Think he was letting them go for between £10 and £30 depending on size and type of wood. I'm sure shops would charge £50 upwards.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2017)

There are some seriously lovely pieces on here from some very talented people.

The good news from last night's whittling was that there were no further injuries and I have located someone to teach us the ropes thanks to @woodenspoons . 

They may need danger money


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

BTW, if you can get cherry or plum to work with, I'd really recommend it. The colour and grain is amazing.

These runes are made with cherry wood btw.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> BTW, if you can get cherry or plum to work with, I'd really recommend it. The colour and grain is amazing.
> 
> These runes are made with cherry wood btw.
> 
> View attachment 367089



Nice work. I made an amulet for every guest at my wedding from birch with it's relevant Ogham. I still wear mine despite the marriage being 'no longer'.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Nice work. I made an amulet for every guest at my wedding from birch with it's relevant Ogham. I still wear mine despite the marriage being 'no longer'.



Thank you 

I made this particular set for myself nine years ago and still use them.  Those amulets sound really lovely - birch is really nice to work with, but can sometimes be a bit on the soft side. Have had a few "wibble" moments working with birchwood.


----------



## derrick (8 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Today's blood letting.
> 
> View attachment 366562
> 
> Fabbers was a star and took over the chores as it wouldn't stop bleeding for ages. It is still having the odd bleed but I will live. Unfortunately it's my left hand so I will be fully functioning for work and a swift right hook to keep @potsy in line


https://www.tomtop.com/housekeeping...L5jPEjNXbvDCkugWHB-fz77hAec_UUrAaArCPEALw_wcB


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Aug 2017)

derrick said:


> https://www.tomtop.com/housekeeping...L5jPEjNXbvDCkugWHB-fz77hAec_UUrAaArCPEALw_wcB


There is a simple rule in wood working .
If this very sharp tool slips will i cut myself . If the answer is yes then dont do it , find another way to make the cut .


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2017)

If I hadn't been such a tit in my youth I'd have loved to worked with wood in some serious way - joiner, cabinet maker, lumberjack...

As it is, I've done bits and pieces over the years semi-professionally, such as sash repairs, etc.
Some of the previous posters' efforts look seriously impressive.

Now I make rudimentary toys for my grandchildren, such as this helicopter. I could do better, in my defence, but time constraints of their impatience mean it's a rush job!


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> If I hadn't been such a tit in my youth I'd have loved to worked with wood in some serious way - joiner, cabinet maker, lumberjack...
> 
> As it is, I've done bits and pieces over the years semi-professionally, such as sash repairs, etc.
> Some of the previous posters' efforts look seriously impressive.
> ...


Rich P posts a picture of his chopper, again! 
The man has no shame.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Still, at least you have given that up.


My youth?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

This is becoming a rather addictive hobby.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Aug 2017)

I'm fond of woodcraft (as you can see from my avatar - though that was made into a table by someone much more skilled than I!). I did bodging and made myself a shaving horse and my own lathe. Made chairs, stools, a shelf unit, candlesticks among other stuff. I might take it up again some time - I have loads of wood. I had some lovely straight grained ash two winters ago but couldn't use it as I had my shoulder problems. I might try some carving instead.

Hill Wimp, it is addictive and I'm glad you've got such a fab hobby.

Edit - oh and I've done hurdle making and other stuff too - all good fun but tough on the hands!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

Ganymede said:


> I'm fond of woodcraft (as you can see from my avatar - though that was made into a table by someone much more skilled than I!). I did bodging and made myself a shaving horse and my own lathe. Made chairs, stools, a shelf unit, candlesticks among other stuff. I might take it up again some time - I have loads of wood. I had some lovely straight grained ash two winters ago but couldn't use it as I had my shoulder problems. I might try some carving instead.
> 
> Hill Wimp, it is addictive and I'm glad you've got such a fab hobby.
> 
> Edit - oh and I've done hurdle making and other stuff too - all good fun but tough on the hands!


Making hurdles is something else I would like to do along with willow weaving, making a Trug and then moving on to turning.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Aug 2017)

@Hill Wimp you might find one of the day or weekend courses informative, interesting and confidence boosting. I spent a day in some woods with others, learning to make fan birds. The range of experience and skills of those attending my course was very wide but those running it made sure everyone was treated equally and had fun even when mistakes were made.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

Bazzer said:


> @Hill Wimp you might find one of the day or weekend courses informative, interesting and confidence boosting. I spent a day in some woods with others, learning to make fan birds. The range of experience and skills of those attending my course was very wide but those running it made sure everyone was treated equally and had fun even when mistakes were made.


@Fab Foodie and I are going to do a day course with a local Greenwood worker in her woodland. I think that could be the first of several woodworking courses we do.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4912756, member: 76"]I've been thinking about all this. @Fab Foodie you have bought @Hill Wimp two sharp knives, an axe and a guide to (with a bit of up-scaling) making shovels.

Can I suggest you don't pi55 her off too much in the future?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> To be fair, she probably doesn't need any of that kit.


You're not wrong there!


----------



## Ganymede (9 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Making hurdles is something else I would like to do along with willow weaving, making a Trug and then moving on to turning.


I learned hurdles and basket making with Alan Sage http://www.ajscrafts.co.uk/courses/CourseList.aspx - he seems to have moved location, but I enjoyed his stuff.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Aug 2017)

I occasionally enjoy mulling over social significance of beige.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Nov 2018)

@Hill Wimp @woodenspoons 
Do you use one of those hook knives to hollow the bowl part of the spoon? I'm about to make some working (rough) carving/whittling knives and thought I would have a go at a hook knife as well. I'm after some dimensions and edge geometry information.

Thanks.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Nov 2018)

I personally prefer to use a palm curved gouge for the bowl part of a spoon, although the full sized ones come in different depths of curve and width.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I got to play on one of these at college for 2yrs when I did my 'City & Guilds' as a Cabinetmaker.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366705


Whats the bit in the middle ? A follower ? The bit on the end is also interesting .


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Nov 2018)

My latest turning ...












Finial for the top of a mates house


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Whats the bit in the middle ? A follower ? The bit on the end is also interesting .


I think the bit 'in the middle' is a 'steady' and the end has a fixed tool for simple parallel turning (posts etc) as it is very difficult to turn a long section of wood straight with a chisel, up to a foot or even eighteen inches is relatively easy but 3-4 foot is a pain ( the trick I was taught was to use a very finely set Block Plane freehand at a 30 or so degree angle but that was on a 4 foot taper)


----------



## Randomnerd (8 Nov 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @Hill Wimp @woodenspoons
> Do you use one of those hook knives to hollow the bowl part of the spoon? I'm about to make some working (rough) carving/whittling knives and thought I would have a go at a hook knife as well. I'm after some dimensions and edge geometry information.
> 
> Thanks.


Have a look at Del Stubbs’ knives at Pinewood Forge. His are the best I’ve ever used. For an efficient knife, I want the bowl profile and edge profile to match. Best way for finishing cuts at any rate. Any curved blade will do the roughing out and wasting of bowl chips. 
Nic Westermann makes lovely knives, and a swan necked gouge, which I use for removing waste quickly.
There’s a lot of chatter about compound curves vs open sweep curves. An open, continuous sweep is better for spoon bowls imo.
Edge should be single bevel, with outside grind. Needs to hold a very good edge, as honing is your preferred way to keep an edge. Stubbs knives are linished to mirror and very durable steel. Cheaper knives are softer, but easier to get a good finish on. Mora 164 is great for £17, but has a secondary bevel, which gets in the way when you carve. The back of the knife should be finished so as to be continuously curved.
Hth


----------



## Globalti (8 Nov 2018)

Anybody who is interested in making things will enjoy this video of people casting alloy cooking pots in Nigeria. The skill and resourcefulness of the guys is amazing, using casting techniques that have existed in West Africe for centuries: 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlGDhgYw65A


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @Hill Wimp @woodenspoons
> Do you use one of those hook knives to hollow the bowl part of the spoon? I'm about to make some working (rough) carving/whittling knives and thought I would have a go at a hook knife as well. I'm after some dimensions and edge geometry information.
> 
> Thanks.


I do, mine is a Robin Wood one. When I did my spoon carving day course the instructor was really interested to use my Robin Wood as apparently is different to a lot of others. @woodenspoons would probably know why.


----------



## Randomnerd (8 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I do, mine is a Robin Wood one. When I did my spoon carving day course the instructor was really interested to use my Robin Wood as apparently is different to a lot of others. @woodenspoons would probably know why.


Robin makes two kinds, I believe. The more interesting one is his compound curve shape, where the curve radius gets tighter around the knife. This is a good shape for all spoon bowl carving throughout the process.
The woodman’s lore however, states that they who die with the most tools wins. Knife n+1, in effect.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Nov 2018)

Thanks everyone, for the advice. I'm going to use this thread to show my very beginner progress, (or lack of it)! First off, I need a knife to whittle with. I am going to use 3mm steel as I have big hands. Things aren't yet looking too promising after 10 minutes with an angle grinder.


----------



## Randomnerd (9 Nov 2018)

Remember you will be using the blade in your hand at times with close detail work, or for certain cuts. The ideal whittler wants only one sharp edge, with everything else smoothed over, or you will soon get sick of using it.
Are you keeping the steel cooled as you cut? Tool steel?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Nov 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> Remember you will be using the blade in your hand at times with close detail work, or for certain cuts. The ideal whittler wants only one sharp edge, with everything else smoothed over, or you will soon get sick of using it.
> Are you keeping the steel cooled as you cut? Tool steel?



I'm keeping everything small and neat. Steel is O1 and is in an annealed state for working. I'll harden it once I have the bevels ground and the handles roughed out. I think I'll help the handles stay in place with a single brass pin as I struggle to get the handle hole (there has to be a better name for it than that!) the perfect fit. Tomorrow, the work bench will be set up in the kitchen, (more to shock the visiting MiL than anything else) and I'll get busy with the files.


----------



## Randomnerd (9 Nov 2018)

Heat the handle, drill a pilot hole too small and burn it in. Remove, epoxy, and back in. You can get quit a tang in that way. You will need another knife to carve the handle on the one you’re making though


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2018)

Does this count .
Its a new golf trophy for our society. Its a wooden spoon mounted on a k ob. The brass plate has FUG etched on it.
It is awarded to the player who comes last (i am the proud holder in its first month)
FUG stands for f****** Usless Golfer.
On the back is a guiness with 19 above it.....to say "should have just stayed at the 19th hole"
The cat......short for cat-astrophy
Alas I cannot claim to be its maker ......only its first ever holder.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Nov 2018)

I have made some progress on the carving knives and am making a start on the spoon knife. There some very handy videos on the Robin Wood site. I am going for a fairly open hook bevelled on one side only using a chisel grind. I'll let you know any progress.






Slightly out of focus but you can see my homemade bevel jig! Endless filing isn't a bad workout actually.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Apr 2019)

I know it's been blooming ages but I have had to work on a couple full sized bushcraft knives. The carving knives are finished! I'm just applying some Tung oil and they'll be ready for a photo.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Apr 2019)

Here's a first look at my prototype carving knives. They aren't perfect but they will be put to use so I will see if I need to make any changes. 






Maybe I need to move the blade up a bit? So that the back of the blade is closer to the top of the handle. The brass is there to cover the tang hole. I don't have a lathe so cannot use the tailstock to drill a hole. There is a brass pin through the handle and tang to allow for a more secure fit. The handles are shaped to be handed. They fit well into my hand and are comfortable to hold. I'll put an edge on them and see how they carve. Blade length is around 70mm.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Apr 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here's a first look at my prototype carving knives. They aren't perfect but they will be put to use so I will see if I need to make any changes.
> 
> View attachment 461277
> 
> ...


I'd go for a through blade and split riveted handle,


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'd go for a through blade and split riveted handle,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 461280



I can do those:







This one is 90% done. She Oak handle. With the carving knife though, with the blade being much smaller, it would use an awful lot more metal.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Feb 2020)

Thread resurrection! 

My first go:







I know the wood is very unsuitable; soft pine keeps tearing out but, it is only a practise run! I also made both of the knives shown. The Mk II carving knife is already planned plus, I now own a lathe so the handle will be different. It will look more like @Hill Wimp 's Mora.
How do you manage to keep the spoon knife sharp? Very awkward until you develop the knack?


----------



## Randomnerd (18 Feb 2020)

Good effort! Pine won’t reward you or teach you much except new swear words. You really want to get some fresh, green willow or birch etc.
The knives work best when linished to a mirror finish. The aim is to have the blade so sharp that you’re stropping the cutting edge with leather, jewellers rouge or Autosol. The hook knife is trickier, but doable. Make a set of dowels to fit the radius. A hard wood is best. And strop the honed inside bevel with the dowel coated in the compound.
For more detail go https://pinewoodforge.com/sharpening-tips/


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Apr 2020)

I'm having another go. This time, I found some green willow recently downed. I roughed out the shape and carved the bowl. It was then I noticed the great big split all around the front of the bowl. 
I used it once to make soup and then was resigned to condemning it to the firewood pile. This morning having been stopped from working on the Mk II version of the Biolite stove pot stand by a welding helmet that randomly doesn't darken, I thought I would look at the spoon again.
I carried the split around and am now giving the bowl a new profile:






The bench clamp is on lightly and helps keeping the sharp gouge away from my fingers. I really don't want to end up in A and E!


----------



## Randomnerd (2 Apr 2020)

Keep at it. I’m trying to find time to post some free vids to the Craftcourses website, but suddenly got busy with decorating, gardening, riding on quiet roads etc.
here’s a pic of how to hold th blank and cross cut with your hook knife












3EE1FC21-E4D3-4141-A0B8-730CC1133E12.jpeg



__ Randomnerd
__ 2 Apr 2020







And here is a pic of what is called ”crank” - the form across the spoon section that helps with function. This one is and eater so needs to fit the hand and the mouth. A stirrer can be flatter of course. etc etc













EE5BB115-0066-40FA-A9BF-065F3B1382D9.jpeg



__ Randomnerd
__ 2 Apr 2020







And finally a few roughed out blanks for finishing later. I find a blue pencil the best for keeping a grip on shape. Best to draw and redraw your basic mid line and edges as you go, otherwise freehanding can leave you going haywire.













CFDB89F8-FCCB-417E-91E6-3495FB03B313.jpeg



__ Randomnerd
__ 2 Apr 2020







Best
Tom


----------



## Bazzer (5 Apr 2020)

Current work in progress





The background to starting work on this is that Mrs B's church is very community orientated and the decision has been made to convert an area which is currently grassed over, to edible plants and fruit, as well as scented plants and somewhere to sit on better days. And those visiting the planted area can help themselves to fresh food; either to supplement need, or to give some variety to their diet.
Mrs B asked if I would carve something for the intended area. I had a piece of "railway sleeper" left over from some work in the garden a couple of years ago, so have used that.
The idea is the wood spirit looks out to the newly planted area.
Mrs B wants "something tactile" carving into the top or sides, but I have no idea what and that is on the to do list.


----------



## Randomnerd (6 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> n I noticed the great big split all








There’s sometimes no need to throw work away, if you take a more Zen approach, and find a wabi sabi way to deal with the wood’s challenging behaviour. Here’s a piece of cherry which seemed stable, but opened up a stress crack. (Even the slight shock of felling can damage some woods - your willow is a very crack-prone wood.) Stopped up with pine resin mixed with dry elm dust, I think it’s spirit is even bolder than an uncracked spoon. I gave it the Japanese kanji for ”crack”, part of the kintsugi tradition of repairing things to make them more beautiful.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 May 2020)

More than 40 years ago I did a night school course in woodcarving and thoroughly enjoyed it. I still have my chisels and I'm thinking of having another go now. Here are three of the very amateur efforts I carved:

Penguin from a length of 4" oak gatepost






Angel fish (can't remember what the wood was)






... and a mahogany 'froad' ( I wasn't sure which it looked like most) 






I also did a relief carving of a woodpecker on a tree but I gave that to my sister.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (30 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> More than 40 years ago I did a night school course in woodcarving and thoroughly enjoyed it. I still have my chisels and I'm thinking of having another go now. Here are three of the very amateur efforts I carved:
> 
> Penguin from a length of 4" oak gatepost
> 
> ...



Wow - they’re beautiful 😍


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (30 May 2020)

Spent lockdown whittling Harry Potter wands for the kids (and having fun burning lines into them with a soldering iron) as well as the odd spoon or three 🤗

Mel


----------



## Ludwig (30 May 2020)

Got my wood bundle from a sawmill and ready to go. It is mostly oak


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (30 May 2020)

Ludwig said:


> View attachment 526354
> 
> Got my wood bundle from a sawmill and ready to go. It is mostly oak



Super - what are you making with it?

I would love to whittle oak - so far I’ve only tried my hand at silver birch, sycamore, cherry, rowan and ash. Of these I vastly prefer cherry. But I have a sneaking feeling that if I carved green oak it would be my new number one.


----------



## Kempstonian (31 May 2020)

Handlebar Moustache said:


> Spent lockdown whittling Harry Potter wands for the kids (and having fun burning lines into them with a soldering iron) as well as the odd spoon or three 🤗
> 
> Mel


I like those! I don't have the right chisels to have a go at something like that though. Maybe I'll take a look at getting some.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (31 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I like those! I don't have the right chisels to have a go at something like that though. Maybe I'll take a look at getting some.



I just use a Mora knife. I have some small gouges but a moment of total stupidity technical error ended with the gouge about 2cm into the base of the thumb. Ouch. So I’m not using those for a while.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (31 May 2020)

Butter knife today. Gutted to see a crack in the front of the ‘handle’ so I just chopped it away and I actually rather like the resulting notch.

Also - quick question - what do you all use to sharpen your knives? What do you find most effective? I’ve experimented with wet stones and found them both a faff and not very efficient - using a (manual) kitchen knife sharpener with a carbon blade at the moment but would love to know better ways


----------



## Kempstonian (31 May 2020)

I just use an oilstone for my chisels and a small slipstone for the narrow gouges.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jun 2020)

I recently discovered this young Chinese guy's channel and I have to say I don't know how he managed to learn so many skills in what can't be a very long life. XiaoXi does woodwork, metalwork, bamboo work, stonework, cooking and other things. Every video ends with him cooking something but he always makes some items first. (Also, as a bonus, the part of China he lives in is beautiful!) Please check his channel out.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jun 2020)

Here's another guy who is pretty impressive. Makes a lot of his tools too!


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (2 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I recently discovered this young Chinese guy's channel and I have to say I don't know how he managed to learn so many skills in what can't be a very long life. XiaoXi does woodwork, metalwork, bamboo work, stonework, cooking and other things. Every video ends with him cooking something but he always makes some items first. (Also, as a bonus, the part of China he lives in is beautiful!) Please check his channel out.




Wow - he’s SO amazing. The only thing we share is that we both have a Shinto saw rasp lol.


----------



## SafetyThird (3 Jun 2020)

I'm a very novice spoon carver. I went on one of Robin Wood's spoon carving courses but then did very little carving for a while due to the usual work and life things. I've carved half a dozen spoons now and this is the first one that I think looks reasonable. It was supposed to be a pocket eating spoon, to keep in my bag to use if I pick up something to eat when I'm out and don't have to use disposable cutlery. However, it developed a split along the grain of the bowl so it became a smaller, tea-spoon, sized spoon. It's from a piece of cherry that had come down in our little patch of woodland that I'm slowly returning from overgrown and unmanaged mess to a coppice rotation.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jun 2020)

I've never tried making a spoon. I must do that


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (3 Jun 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> I'm a very novice spoon carver. I went on one of Robin Wood's spoon carving courses but then did very little carving for a while due to the usual work and life things. I've carved half a dozen spoons now and this is the first one that I think looks reasonable. It was supposed to be a pocket eating spoon, to keep in my bag to use if I pick up something to eat when I'm out and don't have to use disposable cutlery. However, it developed a split along the grain of the bowl so it became a smaller, tea-spoon, sized spoon. It's from a piece of cherry that had come down in our little patch of woodland that I'm slowly returning from overgrown and unmanaged mess to a coppice rotation.
> 
> View attachment 527239
> 
> ...



Nice - particularly like the cross-section 👍 Cherry is my favourite wood to carve. It’s not too hard, but hardens well. It goes to a lovely rich dark shade over time. It has some nice grain. It’s all good.


----------



## Ludwig (3 Jun 2020)

Ludwig said:


> View attachment 526354
> 
> Got my wood bundle from a sawmill and ready to go. It is mostly oak


I have made signs and burn the letteting in, keyrings for hotels, acorn keyrings, cord pulls, napkin rings, bottle stoppets, balls fairground stalls, wedges for doors and wobbly tables etc. It would be ideal for spoon making. I think sycamore is the perfect spoon wood and can get really fine detail on it. If you go to a sawmill or joinery firm they will do you a bundle of odds and ends for a good price.
There are various places around the uk that does salvaged and teclaimed wood. I have tescued bits from the council tip such ad oak and beech ftom broken furnitute or floor boards


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (3 Jun 2020)

Ludwig said:


> I have made signs and burn the letteting in, keyrings for hotels, acorn keyrings, cord pulls, napkin rings, bottle stoppets, balls fairground stalls, wedges for doors and wobbly tables etc. It would be ideal for spoon making. I think sycamore is the perfect spoon wood and can get really fine detail on it. If you go to a sawmill or joinery firm they will do you a bundle of odds and ends for a good price.
> There are various places around the uk that does salvaged and teclaimed wood. I have tescued bits from the council tip such ad oak and beech ftom broken furnitute or floor boards



that’s interesting - I’m less keen on sycamore than say cherry because when you whittle it ‘snaps’ off rather than curls off - you know what I mean? It is easy generally though to carve.


----------



## Ludwig (3 Jun 2020)

Some apple wood bowls I turned


----------



## Tilley (3 Jun 2020)

One of the bowls and spoon I have produced during lockdown I use a treadle lathe and work in green timber.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

I just found a pic of the woodpecker carving that I gave to my sister.






More of a stylised impression than a realistic carving. As I said I was very new to woodcarving!


----------



## Teamfixed (18 Jun 2020)

A cup and saucer for your spoon.
Turned from olive.


----------

